# PETA und Co.



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2013)

Da sich zig User bemüßigt fühlen, jede Meldung der Medien rund um die spendensammelnden Tierrechtssektierer als neues Thema bei uns aufmachen zu müssen, weisen wir darauf hin, dass es bereits einen Thread gibt, in dem dieser ganze Müll gesammelt wird:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=261757

Bitte nur diesen Thread nutzen und nicht zig neue zum immer gleichen Thema aufmachen.

Sonst werden diese neuen Threads zukünftig kommetarlos gelöscht.

Danke.


----------

